# Solved: Battlefield Bad Company 2 not loading



## JimmyBrasco (Jun 2, 2008)

I just installed battlefield bad company 2, updated it and it won't load properly. It opens and has small loading text near the bottom left had corner, then starts a small intro movie then it goes blank and goes black and closes. i try opening it again and sometimes it doesn't even goes to the intro video.

Anyone else have these problems? any fixes?


----------



## JimmyBrasco (Jun 2, 2008)

I may have found the problem.

Its been said that people running 64bit processors (as they aren't supported by the game, which is totally despicable) have problems with crashing/ect. some have been able to play single player and not multiplayer, others get random crashes, and as for me and I know another can't even load it.

Hopefully they provide a fix for the problems.


----------



## JimmyBrasco (Jun 2, 2008)

Found a possible fix, if others are having same/similar problems.

haven't tried to play yet but was able to get into main menu.

I used Lisenda's BFBC2 Configurator - http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/378465.page

i turned fullscreen off, and changed directX to 10 rather than 'auto', and i was able to get into menu change resolution to my native and change some settings.

I then quit opened the configurator again and turned fullscreen on and was able to get into main menu full screen. So I'm thinking it might of had something to do with the directX auto setting, but not 100% sure.


----------

